# Anyone ever done any hammock camping?



## tree md (Feb 21, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has camped in one of the jungle hammocks or has any experience with one. I am looking to buy one and would appreciate any advice on what to look for when buying one. Maybe point me in the right direction on what brand would be a good one to buy?


----------



## DANOAM (Feb 28, 2011)

I've thought about getting one. It would sure beat sleeping in a folding chair or on top of a picnic bench when you don't feel like setting up the tent!


----------



## flushcut (Feb 28, 2011)

No, but I would love too!


----------



## Big_Al (Mar 2, 2011)

Never used one of the hammock shelters, at my age and agility level it would be asking for trouble. Been thinking of trying one of the cot/tent combo's though. Keep ya off the ground but would be a bit heavier and bulkier.


----------



## John Ellison (Mar 5, 2011)

Check out the ones on Bens Backwoods Homepage. Wish I could help out with a link.


----------



## tree md (Mar 6, 2011)

I have been looking at quite a few. All the one's I have looked at have been rainproof and have a rain fly to set up above you. When it starts to rain hard you are supposed to lower the rain fly to an extreme angle over you. 

This is about the best looking one that I have found online (and most expensive). I've been looking at these for a few years now, just never pulled the trigger and bought one. I have never slept in one though so my opinion is very uninformed.

Clark Jungle Hammock - Hammock Camping products for backpackers


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 6, 2011)

Courtesy of the US Army, I tried it when I first went to Honduras vs. a pup tent.
Forget the little string hammocks sold at discount stores, look for a true enclosed jungle style hammock with good spreaders, some even have side bars. The enclosed/ ones with a roof will keep all the dew off you. Well worth the extra bucks.
It's a heck of a lot more comfortable than sleeping on the ground imho. Look at US calvary, cheaper than dirt, sportsmen's guide etc for the true military issue jungle hammock, they are excellent.


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 6, 2011)

Here is a link at the Army Navy store for the military style hammock 49.00 bucks
Military Jungle Hammocks - Olive Drab Hammock: Army Navy Shop


----------



## tree md (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey IS, is this the same hammock you're talking about? Hard to tell in the Army Navy link as I cannot see the full view of the hammock.


----------



## tree md (Mar 7, 2011)

Duh... Might help if I post a link huh?

Jungle Hammock [supp gi style hammock] - $35.06 : Tradition Creek, Outdoor Signs, Accessories, & More


----------

